# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Moon pie

## kyratshooter

I got up early this morning, went to vote, mowed the lawn, tended the garden, chased the chickens out of the road.

I sure could use a moon pie and a nap right now!

----------


## madmax

In the South it's a Moon pie and an RC.

----------


## Winnie

Well, I learned something today. What you call Moon Pie we call Wagon Wheels! Hope you enjoy your nap.

----------


## DSJohnson

> In the South it's a Moon pie and an RC.


yes sir...but I thought RCcola is all one word I did not know you could just say RC
"Hey Dad, can we stop, on the way and get a moon pie and a RCcola"

----------


## madmax

> yes sir...but I thought RCcola is all one word I did not know you could just say RC
> "Hey Dad, can we stop, on the way and get a moon pie and a RCcola"


LOL.  I stand corrected Sir.

----------


## hunter63

Y'all put a bag of peanuts in the RCcola?
What was the soda with mike in it?

----------


## Batch

I am a big boiled peanut fan. But, hate when the serve them in paper bags. Give me a big old cup of Cajun boiled peanuts.

We had a lot of RC Cola memorabilia. The neighbor behind us was a friend and worked RC Cola during the day and as a newspaper delivery man at night. He put the papers in the machines or just outside the stores. We put the paper sections together and then loaded the van.

We had RC Cola radios that were shaped like cans. My mom was always saying when I get around to it. So, he gave he a round poker chip like token that had RC Cola and 2 it. Because it was round it was a round 2 it!

Yellow moon pie for me!

----------


## crashdive123

Gym - voted - shopped - took a nap - now it's time for a little Kentucky Bourbon.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Y'all put a bag of peanuts in the RCcola?
> What was the soda with mike in it?


I had to think about this one for a while. When I was growing up, an RCcola and a moon-pie was common. Putting a little bag of salted peanuts in a bottle of Coka-cola was common.......but I can't remember ever seeing anyone put peanuts in an RCcola. (I wonder if people didn't do it, or if I just don't remember it.) LOL

----------


## kyratshooter

Back in the day there were four colas common down south,  Coke, Pepsi, Double Cola and RC.

Many people preferred the RC because it was not as heavily carbonated as the others and did not have as much "bite".

Pepsi was very sweet, much like today's Coke due to the use of corn syrup sweetener.  Coke used cane sugar back then.

Double cola came in bottles that were twice as big as the others, double size as their name implied.  You could get two glasses out of a single bottle.

Back then every good sized town had its own Coca Cola bottling plant and we used to ride down there on our bikes and get a case of colas if Mom was having a party or guests.  I still remember that a case of 24 bottles cost $2.35.

One thing that always impressed me was that every person that ever worked at the bottling plant, or even the x-employees, always claimed that it was the cleanest place in town and the cola they bottled was the purest food offered for sale anywhere.

----------


## Old GI

And I thought it was all one word -- "moonpieandrccola"





> yes sir...but I thought RCcola is all one word I did not know you could just say RC
> "Hey Dad, can we stop, on the way and get a moon pie and a RCcola"

----------


## Old GI

I liked the taste of salted peanuts in coke.  The urban legend when I was in grade school in the 50's was that that combination would get you drunk.

----------


## BENESSE

RCcola was cheaper than Cocola so that's what we had. Then when I went to college and started "watching my waist" I graduated to TAB & Cheetos. (Go figure on the Cheetos)

----------


## sjj

.................

----------


## Rick

When America invaded North Africa we took along three (3) Coca Cola bottling plants. You can't run a proper war without a proper drink.

----------


## BENESSE

> Crunchy or puffed?


Crunchy, of course. Puffed reminds me of packing material.

----------


## kyratshooter

I just figured out something!

You know why Moon Pies are so good?

It's because they are factory made "smores".

----------


## Faiaoga

Somehow, I think this discussion should be put together with "strangest foods you have ever eaten".

sea worms, fruit bat, sea urchin................................right on
moon pie, Twinkies, lime jello w/marshmallows[..........EEEEEW  :Clown:

----------


## Rick

Moonpies? Am I on the right track? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

Moonpie flavored moonshine! You know somewhere somebody is drinking that with a splash of RC!

http://limestonebranch.com/moonpie-moonshine

----------


## hayshaker

so can moon pies and rc be considerd survival food right along with canned bacon and spam?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> so can moon pies and rc be considerd survival food right along with canned bacon and spam?


 I don't know that I'd rank them that high, but I'd give them some shelf space, next to the Twinkies. :Chef:

----------


## Batch

> so can moon pies and rc be considerd survival food right along with canned bacon and spam?


If in a survival situation you found Moonpies or RC cola would you consume them to aid in your survival? It the answer is yes. Then we can officially call Moonpies and RC Cola survival food. 

Boiled peanuts are survival  food after that blue bellied bass turd Sherman split the Confederate Army in half on his march to Savannah.

after those Snickers commercials. I think a Snickers bar count except if you have read Bill Bryson's  " A Walk In The Woods".

Trailer for the movie kind of shows it will in no way be as good as the book as always. Robert Redford and Nick Noltey.

https://youtu.be/nuZ-TPF_HIY

----------


## hunter63

Can't say if  I ever had a Moon pie......

----------


## crashdive123

We'll have to bring some to the next Jamboree.

----------


## Faiaoga

> Can't say if  I ever had a Moon pie......


The Moon Pie is, I understand, an endangered species north of Dixie.  What you can do, perhaps, is obtain a few moon pies in exchange for some other indigenous ethnic specialties - such as the "lutefisk" and "lefse" of my Norwegian ancestors.  :Clown:  :Clover:

----------


## hunter63

> The Moon Pie is, I understand, an endangered species north of Dixie.  What you can do, perhaps, is obtain a few moon pies in exchange for some other indigenous ethnic specialties - such as the "lutefisk" and "lefse" of my Norwegian ancestors.


That stuff is Nasty......LOL...No offence.........

----------


## hayshaker

ost kaka,krum kaka too faiaoga UFFDA

----------


## kyratshooter

Is any of that like canned sardines in mustard sauce?

Shoot, now I have to put on my shoes and go to the store.  You guys have flung a cravin' on me!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_846ZYHZVA

----------


## Faiaoga

> That stuff is Nasty......LOL...No offence.........


No offense taken.  Although I have the genes, I did not grow up in Wisconsin, and I have not had the opportunity (or the courage) to try codfish treated with lye (lutefisk).  Someday I hope to have the chance to find out for myself.

I do know about lefse - at least the way my grandmother made them.  Thin pancakes made with potato flour, they can be spread with good Wisconsin butter and rolled up with the butter inside.  Good snack.   :Clover:

----------


## hunter63

> No offense taken.  Although I have the genes, I did not grow up in Wisconsin, and I have not had the opportunity (or the courage) to try codfish treated with lye (lutefisk).  Someday I hope to have the chance to find out for myself.
> 
> I do know about lefse - at least the way my grandmother made them.  Thin pancakes made with potato flour, they can be spread with good Wisconsin butter and rolled up with the butter inside.  Good snack.


Lefse I had had, not bad....... and they make a hot dog wrapped in it at some of the festivals, out here in Norwegian country......

----------


## Batch

I was watching Reds 2 tonight. A scientist and the other characters go to the scientists apartment that no one had been in since he was incarcerated 33 years earlier. John Malkovich opens a draw and there is a chocolate moonpie. He opens it and takes a bite. A female character asks if that is safe. He says yeah, this was made back before they put expiration dates on things. LOL

----------


## hunter63

> ............................ He opens it and takes a bite. A female character asks if that is safe. He says yeah, this was made back before they put expiration dates on things. LOL


That's a good one........LOL

Got a bottle of Margarita Mix..... for free at a saloon yesterday afternoon.
Was hungry for Margaritas for last evening...expecting company.

Small town grocery store did have any, so stopped at the saloon, and they had been running a special, but had mix left over.
Bottle was dated 03/30/15....so she says she can't sell it, but if I don't sue her if I die,....I can have it....

I mean this wasn't a egg salad sandwich.....

----------


## kyratshooter

Don't worry Hunter, the Tequila killed anything that had gone bad in that mix!

----------


## hunter63

They were good....had company so we all had a treat.....No one died......That I know of....

----------

